# F



## shurshot (6 mo ago)

.


----------



## AbuGarcia (6 mo ago)

can’t bow fish at night for gar on livinston. Also can’t keep them over 4ft so probably wouldn’t shoot at any big ones. Good fish though bet he was fun to reel


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Not trying to be a Jr Game Warden, just don't want to see a person get in trouble. As you say it's your firrst gar to shoot it sounds like theres some rules you .ay not be aware of.

It is illgal to shoot fish withs a bow and then release them. All fish shot !must be kept and used for bait or consumed. The fish cannot be shot and released back into the water. You also cannot shoot them and then dump them somewhere else later.


----------



## shurshot (6 mo ago)

Thanks guys! Definitely understand all the game laws now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

